# help with pioneer surround



## Daveinvancouver (May 20, 2013)

I have a pioneer VSX-918V

I can not get the front center or surround speakers to work – I have tried everything. (does not work with either HDMI or digital optical cable) I have tried it with an HD Motorola PVR and a Blu-ray player and still no center or surrounds. When I run the MCACC – All the speakers work fine including the front and surround.

If I leave the MCACC on – all the speakers work fine, but when I turn it off, all I get is the front left, right and subwoofer.

Thanks Dave


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

According to the Troubleshooting section on pg. 67 of the owner's manual:


> No sound from surround or center speakers.
> • Connect the speakers properly (refer to page 20).
> • Refer to Speaker Setting on page 42 to check the speaker settings.
> • Refer to Channel Level on page 44 to check the speaker levels.


See also pg. 36 - Choosing the input signal - and make sure it's set to "AUTO". And, of course, make sure you're actually playing more than two-channel audio.


----------



## Daveinvancouver (May 20, 2013)

I have done all that.
When I use remote - settings buttons - and the A MCAA shows up on the receiver all the speakers work.
Once I exit the mcacc its back to only 2 channels and I have Didtal Dolby as my settings.

Dave


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Go thru the dsp and select multichannel.


----------

